# USB DVD Burner... Is it worth it?



## Just_Johnny (Oct 30, 2009)

Is a USB DVD Burner worth configuring on FreeBSD?  Anybody have experience using one?  

Any annoying issues you would like to share?
Where in the handbook should I read?


----------



## plamaiziere (Nov 1, 2009)

Just_Johnny said:
			
		

> Is a USB DVD Burner worth configuring on FreeBSD?  Anybody have experience using one?
> 
> Any annoying issues you would like to share?
> Where in the handbook should I read?



I've got one(*) but it does not work under FreeBSD 8.0. Works fine to read but not to write. I don't have the time to debug this.

It's easy to configure because it uses scsi device /dev/cdX on umass. It's like an atapi burner but you don't need the atapicam layer (the scsi emulation on atapi).

(*)
LG slim:

```
cd1 at umass-sim0 bus 0 target 0 lun 0
cd1: <HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GP08NU10 JE01> Removable CD-ROM SCSI-0 device
cd1: 40.000MB/s transfers
```


----------



## daronchen (Dec 21, 2010)

*I have using usb dvd recorder,but there's problems*

I have used usb dvd recorder to burn dvds under FreeBSD-8.1 release, but there's problems, after put my data into CD/DVD creactor folds, and "estimition" step, an backend occurd, the CD/DVD creactor exit unnormal, I took entire afternoon to burn my data using udf format. what's wrong with the FreeBSD?


----------

